# Anyone know anybody who can repair a dented roof



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I have done it travelling home from work mind on the job took a wrong turn. Over a canal draw bridge never even noticed the lovely metal bar 7 foot six motor home 8 foot.
Dented the front of the roof ripped off television ariel bent both roof bars and smashed one roof vent.
Limped home contacted Caravan Guard who assured me due to the vehicle being open to the elements it would be collected this evening for storing inside just wait for a call.
30 minutes later ring then to be met with don't know who told you that.Anybody dealt with them are they ok. Anyway covered roof and taking it to a garage tomorrow who will store it in doors.
I am now very depressed due to my own stupidity.Front of the roof has a crease so no doubt there is the chance it needs a new roof.    Supposed to be going to France in March doubt it very much now.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi grumpyman,

Real sorry to read about your mishap, these things can and do happen to the best of us, try not to bang yourself up over it…not easy I know, but at least no-one was hurt. I hope you are not hurt in any way as it sounds like quite a bang. 

As for a repairer, well, I would suggest your dealer as they would/should have the necessary people to repair the roof, also the parts availability.

Again, sorry to read about your problem and I do hope you can get it all sorted in time for your trip.

MHS…Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Just thought I would bring this back to the home page, someone else may have a another suggestion about fixing the roof.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry no suggestions, just my heartfelt sympathy, I can so easily imagine doing this, looking up is becoming 2nd nature to me now but every now and again I think one day I'll forget ...... Incidentally have jammed my roof mounted cycles under a few car park barriers, luckily with little damage and once drove a luton straight through a tarp covered awning at a tyre fitters. Luckily it was a windy day and by the time they got out, I'd reversed into a parking space and they all thought the wind had done for it. I was too embarrased and scared to let on (very young at the time).


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Crackle said:


> Sorry no suggestions, just my heartfelt sympathy, I can so easily imagine doing this, looking up is becoming 2nd nature to me now but every now and again I think one day I'll forget ...... Incidentally have jammed my roof mounted cycles under a few car park barriers, luckily with little damage and once drove a luton straight through a tarp covered awning at a tyre fitters. Luckily it was a windy day and by the time they got out, I'd reversed into a parking space and they all thought the wind had done for it. I was too embarrased and scared to let on (very young at the time).


If it's any consolation there a garage in Sickleholme in Derbyshire which I use fairly regularly. One day a tanker driver popped in (not from the firm who supplied the garage) to use the shop. Unfortunately he forgot his height and took off the entire canopy over the forecourt.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Anybody had anything to do with KC Autos Winsford who the Insurance Engineer has given my damaged van to repair a lot of the interior will require removing to repair the roof and I am concerned that they are able to put it back ok.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

That's bad luck. But at least you weren't trying to drive under the canal bridge. Hope you can get it sorted soon and at a reasonable price if such a thing exists in garages.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> and at a reasonable price if such a thing exists in garages.


I note youve had a spell in prison Pusser,
Fancy a spell in hospital :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Geo
Good job we love you realy


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Bummer but know how you feel.

Damaging your pride and joy and knowing it your fault hurts even more.

Your not alone mate.

Hope you can sort is ASAP to new specifications :wink:


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Great sympathy to Grumpyman, especially a Tribute owner (which I am striving to become *when they appear)*
As an ex Bus and Coach Driver can I suggest using the method used by many bus and coach operators.
Find out the exact height of your van, including any add on bits, print it out
neatly and in large print, and attach it in a very visible position near the screen.
i.e THIS VEHICLE IS 3 METRES HIGH.
Then when you get back in the van after driving a car, or whenever, you
can't help but be reminded of the height.
Just a thought
Paul


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Just for information the height restriction signs are positioned at the two entrances to this road from main roads. I entered the road from a side road which does not warn you of the restriction. The sign is also poorly maintained with as you may see from the picture the height almost ineligible. (take into consideration it was dark) And this is a close up i day light


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

The only place I know of personally is a guy who works up in a back corner of Don Amotts in Hilton Derbyshire. seen his work and from what I have seen he makes a nice job. motorhomes / caravans is his thing. He is not a part of Don Amotts just rents space there. Looking in the phone book I am sure this is him. 

D A Hulse 01283 730550

You must be gutted.

Wish you well


Lampie


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

grumpyman said:


> I entered the road from a side road which does not warn you of the restriction. The sign is also poorly maintained with as you may see from the picture the height almost ineligible. (take into consideration it was dark) And this is a close up i day light


Grumpyman, Sorry to hear about the mishap, practical help the road is owned by the council and the highway department. They have Duty of 
Care and responsibility.

Care. To insure that all roads main or tributary have a warning of the height restriction.

Responsibility. To maintain in a legible condition and appropriate colour marking on the actual barrier/bridge. I think the international warning colours of yellow and black diagonal stripes is if not mandatory, certainly should be used as in common law.

It would seem to me that your insurance company or if not the RAC/AA legal department would fight the case in the court for you.

This is something for you to think about. Also as others will be reading this, they might also add, as to where and who to contact.

Hang on to that photograph and get some more if you can.

Mr Saphire


----------



## 88933 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Roof Problem*

Hi, sorry to hear of your incident, I see that you live in Staffordshire, you could possibly try www.cannockresprays.co.uk who specialise in motorhome repairs, if you are unable to contact them via there web site I do have the phone number somewhere and could supply it.

Hope this is possibly of some help to you.

Mike and Pearl


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Roof Problem*



Midlander said:


> Hi, sorry to hear of your incident, I see that you live in Staffordshire, you could possibly try www.cannockresprays.co.uk who specialise in motorhome repairs, if you are unable to contact them via there web site I do have the phone number somewhere and could supply it.
> 
> Hope this is possibly of some help to you.
> 
> Mike and Pearl


I want the top half of my RV resprayed and searching for a smaller firm whose prices I could afford.

Would they be able to handle a job this big (vehicle wise?)


----------



## 88933 (May 10, 2005)

*RV Respray / Roof Damage*

Hi RR, dont really know if they do anything as large as an RV but you could phone Ian or Dave and enquire the phone number is as follows 
01543 572686, the address is 170,Stafford Road Cannock Staffs WS11-4AH.
Hope this is of some use to you and Grumpyman, I only got to know of them through a nearside wing repair due to some young idiot not allowing me enough rooom to swing on a right turn, luckily not to severe in any damage, but a dented wing spoils things.

Mike and Pearl


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the help up to yet i have to accept the company the Engineers has selected they then contact me to discuss the issues. If i am not happy then i go back to the engineers and insurance company. Very frustrated 1 week nearly gone and nobody yet has even looked at the vehicle. Must learn take it in my stride don't want another weekend in Hospital.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Hooray the Cabinet Maker has started to strip the interior out not bad one month before any work. Now just got to wait the 6 weeks for parts from Italy, or should that be 60 weeks?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

grumpyman said:


> Hooray the Cabinet Maker has started to strip the interior out not bad one month before any work. Now just got to wait the 6 weeks for parts from Italy, or should that be 60 weeks?


Hi grumpyman,

at least you can now see some progress, that's something I suppose. I hope they pull their finger in Italy and get the parts sooner than 6 weeks and certainly sooner than 60 

As you say, take it in your stride, worrying and stressing over this will not make it happen any quicker :wink: But I can imagine your frustration.

MHS...Rob


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Just to give you some form of time for parts from Italy mine arrived today for my roof approximately 7 weeks not to bad


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Have you had your van fixed Grumpyman or are you still stationary? Glad to know you are ok though.

EDIT: didn't see page 2 of the topic ... so you have already answered my question  That was really quick for part from italy .. mine too 15 months ... who have you been bribing??!! 8O 

Reminds me of when my brother fancied a Mucky D's when he was on a delivery run one day. Took his delivery lorry (around 9 very tall very long tonnes) through the brand new 1 day old Mucky D's drive through. All was going swimmingly, got his burger .. and set off.

Unfortunately the exit corner was a little tight and the brand spanking new drive through roof a little low .. he opened up the side of the lorry like a tin of corned beef and part of the roof remains forever wedged into the rear corner of his van! :lol: The rest of the roof ended up hanging off 8O

A height barrier has since been installed  - at all the McD's in the area :lol: :lol: Just in case :lol: :lol:


----------



## roverman (Mar 14, 2006)

*damaged roof*

Hi Grumpyman

Sorry to hear of your mishap, you must be gutted
I know you live in the midlands area, but check out this company, called ( motorhomes uk Ltd ) Tel No 01772 626 908 I know they are up in Lancashire, but they boast nationwide recovery service, accident and paint service,fast turnaround, cheaper than main agents, plus no obligation estimates, and insurance work undertaken, they recently did a piece in the MMM mag don't know if you saw it
Anyway hope this is some help to you
The only motorhome repair specialists i've come accross yet

Paul...


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Roverman,
Thanks for that the vehicle is now being repaired no thanks to the Insurance Engineer who inspected the vehicle. I had already arranged for the vehicle to be stored under cover for obvious reasons. He then had it moved to another repair premises who promised it would be stored under cover.I had my suspisions and visited the company where i saw my vehicle out in the open. I went to the Reception asking to speak to a Manager and they then moved my vehicle under cover while keeping me waiting in Reception.He then took me to my vehicle where it had been moved to.He was told I might look like a fool but don't treat me like one.The vehicle was then taken back to the Repair shop it had been with in the first place.Why the Engineer could not come up with a specilist like you have mentioned was obvious from his knowledge of Motorhomes, but thanks again hoping vehicle will be back with me in about 3 weeks.

New roof and everything that goes on it. Had the Engineer had his way filler and a cheap job.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Completed my letter concerning my view that the Height barrier did not have the warning signs for traffic approaching the bridge from the two side roads. Took loads of photos and produced a map. Sent it to MSL legal Expenses who act for Caravan Guard. Having received not even an acknowledgment of the documents rang the company who had not received my documents. Following checks I am then asked what address I sent it to and quote the address in my Caravan Guard Policy, reply oh we moved from there in October 2006 thats why we have not got it. Reply well I took the policy out in October 2006 i'm sure your move was not just on the spur of the moment why are caravan Guard using that address and did you not leave a forwarding address.? Well yes but obviously your documents have got lost. Anyway what was the claim about.? I collided with a height barrier, well that's your fault we would not deal with that.
No sorry I did not drive down the road looking for a height Barrier to hit, I did not realise it was there until I hit it there are nos signs and I was attempting to get past parked vehicles the barrier is also poorly maintained. Oh well send it us again and we will have a look at it.

Later Caravan Guard ring yes we are in the process of changing the address but as I am sure you will appreciate we have thousands of customers. Yes and some of them this year will be sending letters and documents to a empty building where they remain.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

sorry about your accident and problems with insurance company  

I think the help you have been given by CARAVAN GUARD is terrible and NOT the level of service we should expect.

Highlighting it here may cause those that have that insurance to RE-THINK when their insurance comes up for renewal. I for one will not be taking out insurance with Caravan Guard. Their insurance engineers need to be fully conversant re- motorhomes and work involved etc.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Shortly after posting this Caravan Guard phoned me apologising for the mistake and assured me that it was only due to the fact I took out my insurance at the same time as the change of address. I was assured a new Policy would be sent to me by the next post.
Policy arrived this morning guess what exactly the same as my original one with the old address for claims. Rang them again to be given another story that they did not know the company had moved until 2 weeks ago. At this point I lost the will to live with yet another version of the facts.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Anybody had anything to do with KC Autos Winsford who the Insurance Engineer has given my damaged van to repair a lot of the interior will require removing to repair the roof and I am concerned that they are able to put it back ok.


Hi Grumpyman

Sorry to hear of your mishap. I live in Winsford not far from KC Auto's. They seem to be a very proffesional company specializing in insurance work. I am sure they will do a good job for you. Hope this makes you feel a bit better. 

Trevor


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

grumpyman said:


> Roverman,
> Thanks for that the vehicle is now being repaired no thanks to the Insurance Engineer who inspected the vehicle. I had already arranged for the vehicle to be stored under cover for obvious reasons. He then had it moved to another repair premises who promised it would be stored under cover.I had my suspisions and visited the company where i saw my vehicle out in the open. I went to the Reception asking to speak to a Manager and they then moved my vehicle under cover while keeping me waiting in Reception.He then took me to my vehicle where it had been moved to.He was told I might look like a fool but don't treat me like one.The vehicle was then taken back to the Repair shop it had been with in the first place.Why the Engineer could not come up with a specilist like you have mentioned was obvious from his knowledge of Motorhomes, but thanks again hoping vehicle will be back with me in about 3 weeks.
> 
> New roof and everything that goes on it. Had the Engineer had his way filler and a cheap job.


Trevorf
Yes they did appear professional but sorry were not.


----------

